# AMD Prozessor Übertakten



## Florian Schulz (12. März 2004)

Hallo.Ich habe einen AMD 2600+.Diesen wollte ich jetzt übertakten und weiß leider nicht wie das geht.Ich habe von Programmen gehört,mit denen man die CPU übertakten kann.Leider kenne ich keines solcher Programme.Wo gibt es so ein Programm und wie heißt es?Wie hoch kann ich denn dann die CPU geschwindigkeit setzen?Ist es sinnvoll die CPU zu übertakten?Ich hoffe,ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Paradizogeeko (12. März 2004)

Mein Bruder hat seinen 2400+ auf 3200+ übertaktet.
Geeignet ist dafür ein Abit Mainboard, sagt er.
Übertaktet hat er seinen Prozessor also im Bios, wo er die Bustaktfrequenz erhöht hat. Wenn du deinen CPU übertaktest, musst du dadrauf achten, dass die Temperatur nicht zu hoch wird.
~45°C sind hier noch aktzeptakbel.


----------



## Florian Schulz (12. März 2004)

Mit der Temperatur ergibt sich bei mir die nächste Frage.Was für eine Rolle spielt denn eine Wärmeleitpaste bei CPU-Kühlern?Ich habe mir vor kurzem den "Artic Cooling Copper Silent 2L" eingebaut.Der kühlt schon ganz ordentlich.In einigen Zeitschriften steht,dass Wärmeleitpasten die CPU-Temperatur um bis zu 8 Grad senken können.Aber dieser Aussage traue ich nicht ganz.Vielleicht kannst ihr mir diese Frage auch noch beantworten.


----------



## SpitfireXP (12. März 2004)

Planet3DNow 

Da findest du alles, was du wissen mußt.


----------



## zögge (7. April 2004)

*? 45'C*

Hallo und Hi.

Puhh Du schreibst hier eachte das die Temp sich um die 45'C hält. Ich habe den XP2600 eingebaut und mit dem Originallüfter von AMD hatte ich eine Temperatur von 85'C Normalbetrieb. Habe mir nun einen neuen Lüfter von "Zalman" gekauft und diesen eingebaut. Im Normalbetrieb bringe ich die Temp auf 67'C unter Last z.B. beim Game "Call of Duty" steigt die Temp bis 85'-88'C. Habe mir nun noch 2 Gehäuselüfter bestellt und erhoffe mir eine Tempsenkung bis auf 60'C unter last, also beim gamen. Kann es sein das bei mir etwas nicht i.O. ist? Könnte es am Mainboard (ASUS A7V600) liegen? Habe eigentlich auch an Übertaktung gedacht, aber wenn ich das hier lese, muss ich mir das nocheinmal¨überlegen und vorallem zuerst mal nachschauen ob bei meiner Hardware alles ok ist.

Wäre froh über jegliche Antworten.

MfG Zögge







> _Original geschrieben von Paradizogeeko _
> *Mein Bruder hat seinen 2400+ auf 3200+ übertaktet.
> Geeignet ist dafür ein Abit Mainboard, sagt er.
> Übertaktet hat er seinen Prozessor also im Bios, wo er die Bustaktfrequenz erhöht hat. Wenn du deinen CPU übertaktest, musst du dadrauf achten, dass die Temperatur nicht zu hoch wird.
> ~45C sind hier noch aktzeptakbel. *


----------



## Florian Schulz (7. April 2004)

Hi,also bei mir war Temperatur unter Last bei 48°C und dann habe ich mir den Artic Copper Silent 2L gekauft und die Artic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste und jetzt ist er bei 45°C unter Last.Im Leerlauf bei rund 42°C.Also das mit den 85°C ist schon echt heftig.Vielleicht hast du den Kühler nicht richtig montiert.Bei mir sind aber auch deutliche Unterschiede zwischen der Temperatur im Bios und der Temperatur,die mir ein Programm anzeigt.Die Werte die ich oben geschrieben habe,sind vom Programm "Aida 32".Im Bios sind die Temperaturen rund 10° höher.
Den Kühler und die Wärmeleitpaste gibt es bei http://www.Reichelt.de
Tschau.Flori


----------



## fluessig (7. April 2004)

Aha und woher nimmt das Programm mit dem Namen Aida32 die Temperaturmessung 
Also da vertrau ich doch lieber dem Bios, denn wo sonst sollte das Programm die Daten her haben?
Soweit ich weiß ließt das Bios die Daten aus dem Temperaturmesser in der CPU - ka. wie die das da noch eingebaut haben. 

Kleine Rechnung nebenbei - stimmt die?
Von 2400+ auf 3200+ sind es nur 200 echte MHz die man rauskitzeln muss.  Bei einem FSB von 133 MHz normal (ich denke der läuft noch mit 133 und nicht  mit 166) hast dann einen Multiplikator von 15 und dass bedeutet dann wieder, dass er den FSB auf 146 oder 147 getaktet hat. Das ist gerade mal ein 10% höherer Takt. Sollte eigentlich stabil laufen (wenn ich an meinen alten Celeron denke, da konnte man die Taktrate um 50% steigern 333 -> 500)


----------



## Martys (7. April 2004)

Was sind denn so die Temperatur-Grenzwerte, die man nicht überschreiten sollte? Oder kann man dies nicht  verallgemeinern?


----------



## SpitfireXP (7. April 2004)

Bei einer Cpu sollte man die  70 Grad nicht überschreiten. Vorallem im Sommer.
Das System sollte nicht mehr als 40 Grad haben.


----------



## fluessig (7. April 2004)

Ich find das ist stark abhängig vom verwendeten Prozessor - ältere Athlons können schon ganz gut Energie verbraten. 
Im Normalfall sollte 50° die Grenze bilden. Hab schon lang nicht mehr geschaut wie's bei mir zuhause aussieht 
Mein Rechner geht bei 80° aus (BIOS Einstellung), was ich sogar noch als vorsichtig bezeichnen würde, denn die Dinger halten mehr aus.


----------



## server (7. April 2004)

Hi,
bevor du deinen rechner übertaktest, solltest du dir ein Programm zulegen, dass deinen Rechner bei einer von dir eingestellten kritischen Temperatur sofort herunterfährt.
Wenn du spielst und nicht auf die Temperatur achtest und deine CPU zu heiß wird, kann sie kaput gehen.

;-)


----------



## zögge (8. April 2004)

*....*

Hi also 1.mal vielen dank allen hier, welche so schnell Antwort gegeben haben.

Das mit dem Übertakten lassen wir vorerst einmal. Ich denke zuerst muss ich mein Temp-Problem in den Griff bekommen und des weiteren nach Grossräumigem umsehen habe ich gemerkt, dass es mir doch noch am entsprechenden 'know how' fehlt. Ich denke vorallem beim ÜT muss man 150% wissen was man da tut , es sei den man kann sich jedesmal einen neuen CPU leisten . 

Ok, von daher kommt auch schon meine nächste Frage.... hat jemand eine genau Erklärung, Beschreibung, Anleitung wie ich einen CPU Kühler richtig auf den CPU montiere, also hauptsächlich wieviel Wärmeleitpaste kommt drauf (eine Schicht von 2mm oder von 3mm), was ist noch genau zu beachten, welche Tip's und Trick's gibt es noch, was sind Eure Erfahrungen? etc. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich dort die Temp noch mehr senken könnte...

Überlege mir auch ob ich die Hardware zurückbringe (CPU und Mainboard) hat ja noch Garantie... vielleicht liegt es ja daran....

zu den obigem Thema... wie gesagt, der CPU hat bei mir schon eine Temp von 105 Grad Celsius erreicht und im Moment lebt er noch.

Das Aida Tool finde ich ok um die Systemwerte wie was ist drin, was ist installiert etc. auszulesen. Aber für die Temp verlasse ich mich schon eher auf das Bios bezw. auf das ASUS Probe (wurde zum MB mitgeliefert) obwohl diese 2 Tempanzeigen komischerweise ebenfalls 5-10'C voneinander abweichen. aber trotzdem vielen Dank für Deinen Ratschlag....


----------



## fluessig (8. April 2004)

> Ich denke vorallem beim ÜT muss man 150% wissen was man da tut , es sei den man kann sich jedesmal einen neuen CPU leisten


Zumindest wenn man eine AMD CPU verwendet - Intel hat entsprechende Schutzmechnismen (ob die in aktuellen AMDs schon sind weiß ich nicht).



> Ok, von daher kommt auch schon meine nächste Frage.... hat jemand eine genau Erklärung, Beschreibung, Anleitung wie ich einen CPU Kühler richtig auf den CPU montiere, also hauptsächlich wieviel Wärmeleitpaste kommt drauf (eine Schicht von 2mm oder von 3mm), was ist noch genau zu beachten, welche Tip's und Trick's gibt es noch, was sind Eure Erfahrungen? etc. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich dort die Temp noch mehr senken könnte...


Die Beschreibung liegt meistens dem Kühler, Mainboard oder CPU bei. Also du musst die sehr dünn auftragen, damit der Kühler beim anpressen nicht eine dicke Schicht nach außen drängt. Der Kühler muss absolut plan aufliegen und nicht abstehen. Normalerweise kann man da nichts falsch machen, da der Kühlkörper immer sehr streng zu montieren ist.

105° hört sich für mich an als ob du gar keinen Lüfter verwendest.


----------



## zögge (8. April 2004)

*hm....*

also kann ich schonmal davon ausgehen, dass ich beim Lüftermontieren nichts falsch gemacht habe. Habe die Schicht mit dem Finger fein vertrichen und auch beim montieren darauf geachtet, das es keine "Würstchen" daneben gibt. Die Anleitung zum Lüfter wäre besser zum rauchen, als das man da sinnvolle Infos entnehmen könnte... Für die Erklärung beim Paste draufschmieren benutzte der Hersteller (Zalman) gerade mal 2 kleine selber gezeichnete Bilder von 1x1cm. Da kann sich nun jeder selber vorstellen, was man da erkennen kann....


tja und 105'C glaube mir da habe ich selber dumm dreingeschaut... aber was soll ich machen... bin ja schon dran an der Problemlösung... rufe gleich mal beim Verkäufer an.... PS: der Lüfter läuft zu 100% das war das erste was ich nachgeschaut habe....


----------



## Florian Schulz (28. April 2004)

Hi Leute/Zögge also ich habe ja selbst an meinem Kühler rumgebastelt und man kann eigentlich wirklich nichts falsch machen.Du musst (wie "fluessig") schon gesagt hat den Kühler schön gerade auf den Prozi drücken.Mit der Wärmeleitpaste ist der Link von "SpitfireXP" ganz gut (planet3dnow.de).Geh mal rauf und gib als Suchbegriff Wärmleitpaste ein.Dort findest  du eine schöne Beschreibung.Wichtig:so wenig wie möglich auftragen.Sonst hast du den gegensätzlichen Effekt.Falls du sonst nichts falsch gemacht hast,muss was mit der Hardware nicht in Ordnung sein. Flori


----------

